# HP Printserver J2382B



## Misty (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe bei E-Bay einen J282B Printserver gekauft. Nu hatte ich mir gedacht:
Netzwerk einrichten und dann geht das. Aber nix geht.
Die Testseite, welche ausgedruckt wird, sagt mir das über bootp konfiguriert wird.
Die IP-Adresse lautet 0.0.0.0  . Auch nacheinem "COOL-Reset" habe ich den Printserver nicht auf 192.0.0.192 (default) bekommen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Ding entlich zum laufen bekomme? JetAdmin und co brachten auch keine große hilfe
P.s: ich arbeite mit xp pro


Achso: Einen ähnlichen Beitrag gab es wohl schon einmal, doch den find ich nirgens.


----------



## Sinac (9. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube per default steht der auf 192.168.1.1,oder so. Was sagt denn der Ausdruck wenn du einen Reset gemacht hast? Dann müstest du ihn eigentlich über Webinterface erreichen und konfigurieren können?!


----------

